# Paying for Leads



## MtnAir (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello. I plow part-time in PA. I was introduced to a person recently who owns a website that caters to homeowners nationwide by helping them with do-it-yourself projects. Through his site, he feels that he can supply me with local leads for snow removal services that he classified as "warm". From what I gather, these people would complete a form on his site, asking him to have someone contact them regarding snow removal services in a particular area.

Has anyone ever been approached with such an offer? If so, did it work?
How much should I be willing to pay for a lead? 

Looking for direction in PA.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Mtnair
I use such a service its mostly for my landscaping side of the biz, but I have it set up for snow as well. I pay a certain amount per lead Example a mowing lead cost me $8.00.
There are other leads that cose $20.00, but it has worked well for my landscaping NO calls on the snow removal side thou. You are competing with other contractors in that zip code too. 
Josh


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Couple of things I would look out for.

How narrowed down are the leads? Meaning are they just someone who signed up in general, or someone who is actually looking for your service (snowplowing in this case).

Secondly how much dispersion are they getting? Lot of times leads will be sold to 20 or so companies. If 10 (half) of those companies call or contact the prospective customer you and you are the 10th caller, I am afraid you might get nothing more then an earful from someone who wishes they never filled out an internet lead.

Newspaper and phone books come to mind when looking for plowing, and are more localized. Maybe better spent there? You never know though and it might be worth a try. Just make sure you can opt out fast, check for bogus leads, and at least make sure you pay only for leads that are within the zip codes you service. 

Even better, take a step back. Use Google or Yahoo and pretend you are searching for snowplow services in your area. See if the site in question comes up? If not that, see what does come up in your area, and learn from that.


----------



## MtnAir (Jan 29, 2007)

*Paying for Local Leads*

I pick the zip codes and all the leads for that area come to me. He said I would have an exclusive in those zip codes. No contract. I can cancel at anytime. The prospective customer would have filled out a lead form and clicked on a box saying Snow Removal Services. It seems as if there is very minimal risk involved. If I purchase 10 leads in a month and no of them pan-out, I cancel and I am possibly out $100-$200.00 
However, the upside or potential could be big.

Does anyone know if their customers are finding them through Google local and Yahoo local searches?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Mine is called Service Magic same as their website.:waving:


----------

